# Larry...



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2022)

"I'm getting another one today. It's another rescue. I take them in for a few months until I can find them a permanent home. I hope this one will be ok but the last one was a nightmare!"


----------



## Felinia (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Contused (Sep 7, 2022)

Good one!


----------

